

Show HN: GitHub mobile website - catshirt
http://gh.nodejitsu.com

======
catshirt
hi all. typically not a sharer myself, but i've found it useful enough that
i'm comfortable sharing. if you're not ok authorizing your github with some
mysterious app, and you shouldn't be, the code [0] is on github (of course).
there are some glaring bits missing, which i hope to finish in time. also, in
the spirit of jsconf, i added a manifest so this will work with b2g devices.
thanks!!!

[0] <http://github.com/catshirt/github-mobile>

